# Máy sưởi dầu lưu thông không khí trong phòng



## laodaigia (7/1/19)

Máy sưởi dầu Fujie của công ty chúng tôi là sản phẩm Máy được thiết kế an toàn như chế độ hẹn giờ auto, bảo vệ máy khi thấy nguy hiểm. Trong lúc đang chạy không xảy ra hiện tượng mất nước và đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng.   

Ưu điểm chung của các sản phẩm máy sưởi dầu này là:

Giá bán tương đối rẻ phù hợp với mọi gia đình.
Thương Hiệu:Saiko -Máy sưởi dầu Saiko  (11 thanh sưởi)






​Tự động tắt/bật điện khi đủ nhiệt động Mã sản phẩm: OR-5211T
Lắp đặt máy gồm có 2 công việc chính đó là lắp bánh xe duy chuyển và lắp đặt giá phơi quần áo (nếu có).
Xuất xứ thương hiệu:    Việt Nam
Nhiệt độ trong phòng tăng lên nhờ vào sự lưu thông không khí trong phòng. 
Nơi sản xuất:    Trung Quốc
Công suất:    2300W iúp tiết kiệm điện. Máy sưởi dầu FujiE OFR4411 không phát sáng giúp dễ ngủ.
Lưu ý: Máy sưởi dầu sử dụng nhiên liệu là dầu, tuy nhiên trong cả quá trình sử dụng hoàn toàn không phải thay thế dầu vì máy có chức năng xoay vòng nhiên liệu. Chỉ việc cắm điện và sử dụng.
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc Máy sưởi dầu Delonghi TRRS Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc 1225





​
Mã sản phẩm: TRRS-1225
Thương hiệu: Delonghi
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Loại máy sưởi: Sưởi Dầu
Diện tích phòng: Từ 20m2 đến 30m2
Kiểu lắp đặt: Đứng tự do Điều khiển cơ, điều chỉnh và duy trì nhiệt độ
Dùng cho phòng <25m2 Vị trí lắp đặt: Sưởi trong phòng
Đã bao gồm VAT: Có Vận chuyển: Miễn phí
Thiết kế 12 thanh lớn hơn 35% tăng hiệu quả sưởi ấm
Tự ngắt khi máy nghiêng hoặc đổ, đạt nhiệt độ
Điện năng tiêu thụ cao ở mức công suất max:2500

Máy sưởi đối lưu FujiE thiết kế thông minh, Chức năng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và công suất với hệ thống cảm ứng nhiệt thông minh
Công nghệ hiện đại, tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ.
Có bánh xe tiện di chuyển tiện lợi, linh hoạt, người đẩy máy đến nhiều vị trí sử dụng khác nhau một cách dễ dàng.Không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng.





​
Ưu Điểm Vượt Trội máy sưởi dầu Fujie này là Máy sưởi dầu cao cấp Fujie:
- Có bánh xe tiện di chuyển tiện lợi, linh hoạt, người đẩy máy đến nhiều vị trí sử dụng khác nhau một cách dễ dàng.
- Máy sưởi đối lưu FujiE CH6000 thiết kế thông minh, công nghệ hiện đại, tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ.
- Chức năng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và công suất với hệ thống cảm ứng nhiệt thông minh tự ngắt khi đạt nhiệt độ mong muốn và chế độ sưởi ấm nhanh, FujiE CH6000 làm hơi nóng tỏa nhiệt nhanh hơn rất nhiều.
- Không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng.

Trước khi Mua máy sưởi dầu bạn cần biết
Gia đình có nhiều người và nhu cầu sử dụng cao hơn.
Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng máy sưởi dầu
   - Đặt máy sưởi ở nơi có bề mặt phẳng và chắc chắn, tránh đặt ở khu chênh vênh dễ đổ.
  - Không sử dụng máy sưởi ở khu vực có nước tràn.

Ngoài cung cấp máy hút ẩm ra chúng tôi còn có quạt trần panasonic cực tốt. Mỗi sản phẩm quạt trần của chúng tôi đều thể hiện được phong cách sống của chủ nhân tiện nghi của người sử dụng khi dùng quạt trần panaasonic và thân thiện với môi trường

Dùng vải mềm khô để sạch các tấm sưởi.
LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI Máy sưởi dầu cao cấp
090.820.89.86


----------

